# Water Changer



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

So i bought an Aqueon water changer last year and not the thread where my hose connect is worn so now my hose can't be used. I remember someone posted their DIY changer and I've bee searching for it and can't find it as I'm considering doing one myself to replace the one I have. Can anyone help?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

bring the parts to rona and tell them you need new component.


----------

